# Adding Pocket Clip



## Univtex34 (Feb 10, 2014)

I am looking for someone to drill and tap a Knurly EDC for a pocket clip. Mac has not answered emails or PM's for a few months, and Jeff Hanko's PM box is full. Does anyone else do this?

Thanks.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 10, 2014)

Have you checked with *precisionworks* ... ?


----------



## Univtex34 (Feb 10, 2014)

I had not, but will now! Thanks!


----------



## archimedes (Feb 10, 2014)

Univtex34 said:


> I had not, but will now! Thanks!



Let us know ... cheers


----------



## Univtex34 (Feb 13, 2014)

I heard back, and his lead time was 8 weeks. I opted for a custom holster/sheath instead, and it's already in the mail. Thanks for the help!


----------

